# Tick and flea protection



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi everyone. I have been checking in but not posting much. We are planning to get away from the Florida heat in late July through most of August. We are looking at the NC mountains -Boone/Blowing rock area. First of all, any one in SM near here? 

Also, we don't use tick protection where we live because we don't have a problem, but I know I need to find something for when we are in NC. I saw a new one BRAVECTO and wondered if any one uses it or heard anything bad about it? Right now we use Sentinel so if we switch to this will need to use something separate for heart worm. 

Here is Boo working on his suntan LOL -darkening his nose. 

Cheers!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mags, why not just keep them on Sentinel & use the essential oil spray that you can make yourself? That way you are covered on all fronts & the spray is non-chemical. It has proved effective for me for almost 4 yrs. now but you must use it religiously!!!!! Placing St. Joseph on his side in the garden won't help you here!. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Mags, I have been using Revolution on Maggie since she was a puppy (she's almost 11 now) and have had great results. It protects against heartworm, fleas, and I believe ticks. It is a topical and we have never had any problems with it. Might be worth checking into.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think Revolution only covers one kind of tick (the American dog tick), but not positive.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That sounds like fun, Mags! I use Sentinel for heart worm, and occasionally Frontline Plus as a topical flea/tick preventative for Bailey - for Emma I've only ever used natural essential oil based sprays.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I use to use Revolution but my vet stopped carrying it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mags, when we go to the cabin I use Advantix as a topical and the essential oils daily. That combination seems to do the trick for us. I don't like using the topical but our holistic vet said that for heavy tick infestations its the best solution.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Mags, when we go to the cabin I use Advantix as a topical and the essential oils daily. That combination seems to do the trick for us. I don't like using the topical but our holistic vet said that for heavy tick infestations its the best solution.


But do be careful---Kitzel had one of his only huge reactions to Advantix. Had I not immediate shampooed him w/Dawn & rushed him to the vet he might not have made it. I think some dogs do not tolerate it well---so use it at home first if you want to try it & make certain your vet is in town & available. I am really scared of the chemicals, but it is very fussy fooling w/the oils and one must do it EVERY time one goes out---without fail. I don't know if I could go back to using the topical, but my pups are sensitive.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I use an essential oil spray by Dr. Mercola and it works great for my two. And we use Sentinel for heart worm. I would worry more if it was a heavy tick infested place, but I only used Frontline on Riley once and he threw up.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

We're heading to N. Oregon on the river and I have my EO spray ready for action...I hope it works so I don't have to, lol! Last time I was exhausted after 6 days of bathing & picking fleas!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lydia, is this one your purchased or is it home-made. I haven't seen a flea on my 2 since I started making it---but I am like the Stazi when it comes to application.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Decisions Decisions


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm using Bravecto right now and am pleased with it. Normally I do Nexgard but got some free samples. Pleased with both products.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Homemade...mostly your recipe, but I couldn't find one ingredient, so I improvised a bit. I hope it works!!!



edelweiss said:


> Lydia, is this one your purchased or is it home-made. I haven't seen a flea on my 2 since I started making it---but I am like the Stazi when it comes to application.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I just saw a Facebook forum on this and apparently a lot of fluffs have died from using it. My vet said he was considering carrying it but I think I will pass on it for now. Glad it works for you!



jmm said:


> I'm using Bravecto right now and am pleased with it. Normally I do Nexgard but got some free samples. Pleased with both products.


----------

